# nos contaron que...



## gonlezza

Hola, de nuevo

Mi frase ahora es:
"Nos contaron que allí tuvo otra familia"

He cambiado el tiempo, pero creo que sigue estando mal
He puesto:
1. On nous avait raconté qu’il eut là-bas une autre famille ​2. qu’i avait formé une autre famille là-bas​


----------



## francois74

Hola

"On nous *a* raconté que là-bas il *a eu* une autre famille"


----------



## gonlezza

Hola, francois74
Mi frase era: "Nos contaron que..."
¿Quieres decir que el Pretérito de Indicativo en español ("contaron") siempre se ha de sustituir en francés por el Pretérito Perfecto de Indicativo? (a raconté=ha contado), porque realmente, si es así, me parece que existe una gran diferencia "temporal" de la acción... Incluso en el número se me escapa: Nos contaron (a nosotros, ellos, hace mucho tiempo) y Se nos ha contado (impersonal) 

No sé si me explico...


----------



## Paquita

Depende si es una conversación normal de la vida diaria o un texto literario.
En el primer caso usarás el pretérito perfecto (passé composé) ya que usamos poco el pretérito indefinido (passé simple) que es feo y ya no sabemos conjugar sin error... En el segundo, el indefinido... que los buenos autores sí saben...(o buscan )


----------



## verdelette

Hola gonlezza,

Es un poco difícil traducir los tiempos de verbos del español al francés, porque en el idioma francés se perdió el pretérito indefinido al oral, y también se está desapareciendo al escrito. En su lugar, usamos el pretérito perfecto, aunque el evento haya ocurrido hace mucho tiempo. Por ejemplo,

_Quand j'ai eu 16 ans, mon père a promis de m'acheter une voiture.
(Cuando cumplí 16 años, mi padre prometió comprarme un coche._)

Tendríamos que usar el pretérito indefinido y decir "Quand j'eus 16 ans, mon père promit de m'acheter une voiture", igual como en español, pero vas a ver que esa forma sólo se usa en la literatura, poemas y a veces periódicos, pero nunca en conversaciones cotidianas.

En el caso de tu texto (¿es un guión?), si es una narración, puedes usar un lenguaje más elegante y formal:

_On nous raconta qu'il eut là-bas une autre famille._

Pero si es un diálogo entre personajes, mejor usar la forma coloquial:
_
On nous a raconté qu'il a eu là-bas une autre famille._


----------



## gonlezza

¡Muchísimas gracias, Paquit& y Verdelette!
Y, sí, Verledette, se trata de un guión. Tenía miedo de que incluso al escribir sonara mal. Gracias, otra vez por vuestras explicaciones MAGISTRALES


----------



## gonlezza

Vale, entonces sería algo así (para aprendérmelo :

*ESPAÑOL*
*Pretérito Indefinido (o Pretérito de Indicativo) *
*(Yo tuve) (j’eus)= no se usa (salvo literatura)*

*Usar:*

*FRANCÉS*
*PASSÉ COMPOSÉ (Pretérito Perfecto) *
*(Yo he tenido)(j’ai eu)*

*O bien el*

*PLUS-QUE-PARFAIT (Pluscuamperfecto en Español)*
*(Yo había tenido)(j’avais eu)*


----------



## verdelette

Corrección: hay que traducir el *pretérito indefinido* en español por el *passé composé* (lenguaje coloquial, oral) o el *passé simple* (lenguaje formal, literario) en francés. El pluscuamperfecto, así como el imperfecto, son equivalentes en las dos lenguas.


----------



## gonlezza

Vale.
MERCI BEAUCOUP, verdelette


----------



## gonlezza

El P. Indefinido (Pretérito de Indicativo), es el que antes se llamaba PRETÉRITO PERFECTO SIMPLE, ¿no?


----------



## gonlezza

verdelette, he tomado buena nota de tu estupenda explicación . Ahora bien, un guión se ajusta, digamos, a un lenguaje formal escrito para poder utilizar el Passé Simple. Sin embargo, llegado el caso hipotético de que se realizara esa película, lo escrito pasaría a ser dicho. Por tanto, ¿crees que convendría directamente utilizar la forma coloquial del Passé Compossé?


----------



## verdelette

Ejemplo con el verbo _tener (avoir)_

MODO INDICATIVO

*Pretérito perfecto compuesto (o Pretérito perfecto) / Passé composé*
He tenido / J'ai eu

*Pretérito imperfecto (o Imperfecto) / Imparfait*
Tenía / J'avais

*Pretérito pluscuamperfecto (o Pluscuamperfecto) /* *Plus-que-parfait*
Había tenido / J'avais eu

*Pretérito perfecto simple (o Pretérito indefinido) /* *Passé simple*
Tuve / J'eus

*Pretérito anterior /* *Passé antérieur*
Hube tenido / J'eus eu


Creo que para un guión, convendría usar el passé composé en todos los diálogos, pues se supone que el destino final de lo escrito es pasar a lo dicho. Excepto si es una película situada en la Edad Media, el uso del passé simple suena medio raro.


----------



## gonlezza

Sí, es lo que estaba pensando
MERCIIII !!!


----------



## Pinairun

Est-ce que ce serait incorrect appliquer l'imparfait au deuxième verbe?

"On nous a raconté qu'il avait là-bas une autre famille".

Merci de vos remarques


----------



## gonlezza

Yo creo que ese es tan correcto como en español... Lo que he creído entender es el que el cambio sólo afecta a ciertos tiempos verbales...
Se cambia el primero: a raconté
Entonces sería: Nos contaron que tuvo allí... / Se nos contó/ = Se nos ha contado / 
que *tuvo* o que *tenía* allí una otra familia 
Uff, empiezo a liarme..., Pero, vamos a mí me suena bien lo que has puesto...
A ver qué nos dicen


allí (una) otra familia 
PERDÓN***


----------



## Paquita

Pinairun said:


> Est-ce que ce serait incorrect appliquer l'imparfait au deuxième verbe?
> 
> "On nous a raconté qu'il avait là-bas une autre famille".


 
L'imparfait correspond à = "on nous raconte qu'il a" dans un récit au présent, c'est à dire qu'il a deux familles simultanément (contaron/tenía= cuentan o han contado /tiene)

Le passé composé == on nous a raconté qu'il a eu correspond à
- "on nous raconte qu'il a" = deux familles simultanément (cuentan /tiene)
- "on nous raconte qu'il a eu = l'une après l'autre , mais il n'a plus la première (cuentan/tuvo)

Le plus que parfait = on nous a raconté qu'il avait eu (contaron /había tenido/tuvo)=> on nous a raconté/on nous raconte qu'il a eu = l'une après l'autre , mais il n'a plus la première 

Espero no embrollarte más..; el problema es el uso del "passé composé" a la vez en un relato pasado (en relación con el imperfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto) o un relato presente ...


----------



## Pinairun

Paquit& said:


> L'imparfait correspond à = "on nous raconte qu'il a" dans un récit au présent, c'est à dire qu'il a deux familles simultanément (contaron/tenía= cuentan o han contado /tiene)
> 
> Le passé composé == on nous a raconté qu'il a eu correspond à
> - "on nous raconte qu'il a" = deux familles simultanément (cuentan /tiene)
> - "on nous raconte qu'il a eu = l'une après l'autre , mais il n'a plus la première (cuentan/tuvo)
> 
> Le plus que parfait = on nous a raconté qu'il avait eu (contaron /había tenido/tuvo)=> on nous a raconté/on nous raconte qu'il a eu = l'une après l'autre , mais il n'a plus la première
> 
> Espero no embrollarte más..; el problema es el uso del "passé composé" a la vez en un relato pasado (en relación con el imperfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto) o un relato presente ...


 
A Gonlezza no sé, pero a mí sí
Donc cela depend de ce que l'auteur veut-il dire? Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de nuances.

Dans le cas où il aurait eu simultanéement les deux familles, l'imparfait serait-il correct?

Merci d'avance


----------



## gonlezza

Pero entonces, así qué se entendería en francés:
On nous a raconté qu'il avait eu là-bas une autre famille
¿Tal cual que en español ?
Nos contaron que había tenido allí otra familia
¿o sonaría raro?


----------



## Paquita

Intentaré explicar mejor...con las dos familias simultáneamente

- on nous a raconté qu'il a une autre famille (la de hoy a la que conocemos, y otra anterior de la que nos hemos enterado porque nos lo han contado) = nos referimos al presente (il a= tiene) "a raconté" está en "passé composé" porque es obviamente algo anterior a la conversación actual.

- on nous a raconté qu'il avait une autre famille = el verbo está en imperfecto porque el que habla considera "a raconté" como un pasado = nos contaron que tenía otra...= estamos en un relato en pasado.

Pero 
- on nous a raconté qu'il avait eu une autre famille , el pluscuamperfecto se refiere a algo anterior y sugiere que aquella familia ya no existe o ya no se comunica con él.


----------



## Pinairun

Merci beaucoup, Paquit&


----------



## gonlezza

Exa*c*to , es que él ha muerto.
Por tanto, me servirían la segunda y la tercera. La diferencia está en lo que propiamente indican los tiempos verbales, ¿no?


----------



## verdelette

Ay, ¡qué complicado! Los tiempos verbales son unos quebraderos de cabeza.

Creo que primero deberíamos diferenciar entre los pretéritos:

Pretérito perfecto compuesto (o Pretérito perfecto) / Passé composé
Acción pasada que aún tiene un vínculo con el presente o que ocurrió en un momento indeterminado.
_J'*ai fini *mon travail. Il *a appris* le français._

Pretérito perfecto simple (o Pretérito indefinido) / Passé simple
Acción pasada breve y acabada, que ocurrió en un periodo determinado.
_Je dormais quand le téléphone *sonna*. En 1949, Mao Zedong *proclama* la République populaire de Chine._

NOTA:
"Quand je suis arrivée à Paris" = j'y suis encore; "Quand j'arrivai à Paris" = il est possible que je n'y sois plus. Pero ahora el passé simple casi no se usa y ha sido remplazado por el passé composé, incluso en casos de acciones acabadas. Entonces, podemos decir "Quand je suis arrivée à Paris" aunque ya me fui.

Pretérito imperfecto (o Imperfecto) / Imparfait
Acción pasada que tiene una duración larga, es constante o se repite. Descripción de estados pasados.
_Avant, je *mangeais* des crêpes tous les matins. Mon arrière grand-mère *était *actrice et *faisait *partie d'une troupe de théâtre._

Pretérito pluscuamperfecto (o Pluscuamperfecto) / Plus-que-parfait
Acción anterior a otra acción que ocurrió en el pasado.
_Avant de prendre sa décision, il *était venu *me voir et m'*avait* *demandé* conseil._


ENTONCES:

1)"On nous *a raconté* (ou raconta, en lenguaje literario) qu'il *avait* là-bas une autre famille"

Como dice Paquit&, es igual a "On nous raconte qu'il a une autre famille" pero en el pasado. Se supone que todavía tiene esa otra familia. Podríamos agregar, por ejemplo, "On nous a raconté qu'il avait là-bas une autre famille et qu'il allait les voir une fois par mois".

2)"On nous *a raconté* qu'il *a eu* là-bas une autre famille"

Es la versión moderna y coloquial de "On nous raconta qu'il eut là-bas une autre famille". En este caso, todas las acciones están acabadas (el hecho de contar, así como el hecho de tener una familia). Entonces, aquí se supone que el personaje tuvo otra familia pero ya no. Podríamos agregar, por ejemplo, "On nous a raconté qu'il a eu là-bas une autre famille qu'il a abandonnée depuis longtemps / dont les membres sont tous décédés."

3)"On nous *a raconté* qu'il *avait eu* là-bas une autre famille"

El pluscuamperfecto significa que el hecho de tener otra familia ocurrió antes de otra acción pasada. Podríamos agregar, por ejemplo, "On nous a raconté que, avant de mourir, il avait eu là-bas une autre famille."

ENTONCES :

Ya que está muerto el personaje, puedes usar el passé composé (2), si quieres traducir directamente la frase inicial "Nos contaron que allí tuvo otra familia", o el plus-que-parfait (3), si quieres resaltar que el tener una segunda familia ocurrió antes de otra acción/evento (fallecer, por ejemplo).

¿Les queda más claro, Pinairun y Gonlezza?


----------



## gonlezza

¡Por supuesto!, ¡Menuda explicación!
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

gonlezza said:


> ¡Por supuesto!, ¡Menuda explicación!
> Muchísimas gracias


 
Si, sí.
Muchísimas gracias por haber sido tan comprensiva.


----------



## gonlezza

Hola, buenos días.

Vuelvo sobre el tema, ya que revisando unas notas he observado algo que no acabo de comprender.
En este hilo se me explicó estupendamente on nous a raconté... 
Sin embargo, mi pregunta es por qué en esta otra ocasión en un hilo que abrí sobre "provenance" (de la que adjunto enlace) se pone EN PLURAL: on nous a contactés...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5381444#post5381444

¿Alguien me podría aclarar el porqué de esta diferencia?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gonlezza:

La diferencia es que en un caso tienes un complemento indirecto (on nous a raconté = on a raconté à nous . Nous = CI => no puede haber concordancia), y en el otro un complemento directo (on nous a contactés = on a contacté nous. Nous = CD => concordancia).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

> La diferencia es que en un caso tienes un complemento indirecto (on nous a raconté = on a raconté à nous . Nous = CI => no puede haber concordancia), y en el otro un complemento directo (on nous a contactés = on a contacté nous. Nous = CD => concordancia).


 
¡Tela marinera!. ¡Es SUPERsutil!  O sea, ¿fijarse en la naturaleza del verbo?: "contacter *qqn*" y "raconter *à qqn"*

*¿Contacter qqn, *ese* alguien *pasa a ser CD porque no lleva preposición*?,* por tanto concuerda en género y número... siendo avoir, porque el CD (nous) va delante del verbo? Pero, sólo lo "vemos" sabiendo que se trata de: contacter qqn...

*Raconter à qqn,* como sí lleva la preposición, se queda en CI, y no hay concordancia porque no existe ningún complemento que concordar...

¿Es así o desisto definitivamente?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Sí, esa es la diferencia: con o sin preposición. Tienes que comprobar el verbo y ver si te lo indican con o sin preposición, así de fácil.

Si no llevan preposición (contacter quelqu'un), y ese "quelqu'un" complemento directo está delante del verbo, entonces concuerda el participio con él. Si no es así no hay concordancia.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

> Sí, esa es la diferencia: con o sin preposición. Tienes que comprobar el verbo y ver si te lo indican con o sin preposición, así de fácil.
> 
> Si no llevan preposición (contacter quelqu'un), y ese "quelqu'un" complemento directo está delante del verbo, entonces concuerda el participio con él. Si no es así no hay concordancia.


 
Bueno, menos mal que alguna luz me queda todavía 
Muchas gracias, Gévy.


----------

